# 262111--Database administrator



## mallikarjunbattala (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi,

Anyone submitted EOi for database administrator role?
if so could you let me know how is the competition for the same.
i have submitted my EOi with 65 points.

Regards,
Mallikarjun


----------



## punprash (Apr 15, 2015)

mallikarjunbattala said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone submitted EOi for database administrator role?
> if so could you let me know how is the competition for the same.
> ...




Hi Arjun,

Once you got any reply please update here. I m also dba and applied with 65 points.

Thanks,:juggle:


----------



## mallikarjunbattala (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi PunPrash,

I have got an invite to submit for Visa 190.
It took around 30 days.State victoria.
Thanks,
Arjun


----------



## punprash (Apr 15, 2015)

mallikarjunbattala said:


> Hi PunPrash,
> 
> I have got an invite to submit for Visa 190.
> It took around 30 days.State victoria.
> ...




Congrats Arjun, Could you please share your details.?score n all


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

Hey Guys.. I am also processing my visa for DBA (262111), with Victoria state sponsorship. Hoping to have my grant coming soon after updating my medicals. Once I get the grant I'll start job search for few months from India before moving there. Let see how the job market behaves.


----------



## mallikarjunbattala (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi Saggi,

Did you apply for Visa already?
When did you got the invitation?

Regards,
Arjun


----------



## mallikarjunbattala (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi Punprash,

I have written PTE_Academic.

Listening -- 72
Reading --72
Speaking -- 69
Writing --68

Last year I have applied for ACS and I have submitted for state sponsorship of Victoria with 65 points in August.
Right now waiting for my PCC to complete to apply for Visa

Regards,
Arjun


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

mallikarjunbattala said:


> Hi Saggi,
> 
> Did you apply for Visa already?
> When did you got the invitation?
> ...


I lodged my visa application on 17th July. Just waiting for my medicals now. Keeping fingers crossed


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

mallikarjunbattala said:


> Hi Punprash,
> 
> I have written PTE_Academic.
> 
> ...


Are you waiting for PCC only? Have you got state sponsorship? 

I would suggest that if you have got sponsorship, then do not wait for PCC only. Once you apply for Visa, it would take 6 to 8 weeks for a case officer to be allocated. So, you might want to use the time while waiting for PCC. - Just my thoughts.


----------



## mallikarjunbattala (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi PunPrash,

I have submitted the visa application.I have to take the medical test and submit application for PCC now.
How many days it will take for the medical reports?

Regards,
Arjun


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

mallikarjunbattala said:


> Hi PunPrash,
> 
> I have submitted the visa application.I have to take the medical test and submit application for PCC now.
> How many days it will take for the medical reports?
> ...


Usually it takes 5 working days to upload the results to DIBP.


----------



## mallikarjunbattala (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi Punprash,

You got the grant also?
My medicals got uploaded.case officer assignment is pending.
if you are going to victoria state can you share your contact details?

Regards,
Arjun


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

mallikarjunbattala said:


> Hi Punprash,
> 
> You got the grant also?
> My medicals got uploaded.case officer assignment is pending.
> ...



Hey Buddy..So, you have uploaded PCC, Form 80, 1221 and medicals are also done? If yes, then probably if all is well, they you might get a direct grant. 

I'll be moving to Victoria but as of now I have not made my plans. Connect me on linkedin please. I have PMed you my linkedin address.


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi guys, Applied for EOI under VIC nomination. Got my acs positive and pte with above 70 on each category. I have total of 65 points how good are chances to get a SS from VIC? Also what stage are you guys at?


----------



## mallikarjunbattala (Aug 10, 2015)

shri078 said:


> Hi guys, Applied for EOI under VIC nomination. Got my acs positive and pte with above 70 on each category. I have total of 65 points how good are chances to get a SS from VIC? Also what stage are you guys at?



For me case officer got assigned today.Waiting for the grant..Hopefully


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

Great congrats buddy!! Can you what's app me on *<SNIP>* may be I can get some info from you!! Thanks. Also I have completed EOI today should I wait for them to reply or go apply for victoria in their site!! Please let me know
*
No personal information please - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## mallikarjunbattala (Aug 10, 2015)

shri078 said:


> Great congrats buddy!! Can you what's app me on 7026392961 may be I can get some info from you!! Thanks. Also I have completed EOI today should I wait for them to reply or go apply for victoria in their site!! Please let me know


I believe yes, you can go ahead and apply for SS of Victoria.


----------



## punprash (Apr 15, 2015)

punprash said:


> Congrats Arjun, Could you please share your details.?score n all




Any update ??


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

punprash said:


> Any update ??


How about you punprakash?


----------



## mallikarjunbattala (Aug 10, 2015)

Got the grant on 5-1-2016.


----------



## punprash (Apr 15, 2015)

mallikarjunbattala said:


> Got the grant on 5-1-2016.


Share ur contact details Arjun...


----------



## mallikarjunbattala (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi Punprash,

Cant share them here, as per forum rules.Please find my linked in details in your message box.

Regards,
Arjun


----------



## punprash (Apr 15, 2015)

mallikarjunbattala said:


> Hi Punprash,
> 
> Cant share them here, as per forum rules.Please find my linked in details in your message box.
> 
> ...


Ok
Thanks


----------



## punprash (Apr 15, 2015)

saggi_au said:


> Hey Guys.. I am also processing my visa for DBA (262111), with Victoria state sponsorship. Hoping to have my grant coming soon after updating my medicals. Once I get the grant I'll start job search for few months from India before moving there. Let see how the job market behaves.




Hi Saggi,


Could you please give details..


EOI points etc... 

Thanks


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

punprash said:


> Hi Saggi,
> 
> 
> Could you please give details..
> ...


EOI Points were 65. For rest, please refer to the signature.


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

Got my grant today guys. Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## punprash (Apr 15, 2015)

shri078 said:


> Got my grant today guys. Thanks for all your help!!




Great Congrats.


----------



## AJZZ (Mar 29, 2016)

frenz am also dBA subclass 190 APLLIED FOR eoi victoria yesterday when can i expect my invite , if i get my invite what wil be my next step .

by the way do i need to apply state sponsorship now itself or shud i wait for the invite ,?

what is the wait time can i expect it april end on may ......

rgds 

Ajis


i have also


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

AJZZ said:


> frenz am also dBA subclass 190 APLLIED FOR eoi victoria yesterday when can i expect my invite , if i get my invite what wil be my next step .
> 
> by the way do i need to apply state sponsorship now itself or shud i wait for the invite ,?
> 
> ...


You need to apply for Victoria state Sponsorship separately on liveinvic website, which is more important than the EOI


----------



## AJZZ (Mar 29, 2016)

thanks much 

is der any fee for this ??


----------



## AJZZ (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi Arjun,

do we need to apply for state nomination in liv in victori,a site now itself ??
I have submitted my EOI as DBA for victoria and waiting for invite...

so when shud i apply for that state nomination in livinvictoria site ...??

how long is it taking for the invite from victoria for DBA with 60 points .

Aj


----------



## abcd11223344 (Jul 13, 2015)

*EOI VIC Applied*

I have also applied for VIC State Sponsored EOI on 9th May for Database CSOL with 60 points.

Awaiting for a response yet.

AJ, Arjun - Did you guys receive any response. How long does it take ?


----------



## rohi1718 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,

I also applied with 65points (including SS points) on July 23, 2016.
Got ack on Aug 15,2016
Still waiting for any information.

Has anyone got invite from VIC.

Thanks


----------



## rohi1718 (Oct 12, 2016)

@AJZZ : can you please update if you got invite from Victoria?

Thanks


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

saggi_au said:


> Hey Guys.. I am also processing my visa for DBA (262111), with Victoria state sponsorship. Hoping to have my grant coming soon after updating my medicals. Once I get the grant I'll start job search for few months from India before moving there. Let see how the job market behaves.


Hi Saggi,

I am Ram. I am an Oracle DBA with 7.5 years experience. I have 80 points including state sponsorship.

I have submitted my EOI On the 11th of August and Am awaiting invitation.

Could you please let me know how the job market out there is?

It would be of great help to me to know your experience.

Regards,
Ram.


----------



## ocpdbamunna (Oct 7, 2018)

Hi, 

Has anyone received Vic SS with 75 points for 262111 and how long it took?

Thank you.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

ocpdbamunna said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone received Vic SS with 75 points for 262111 and how long it took?
> 
> Thank you.


Nope. Still waiting.

Couldn't find any offshore DBA who receive an invite after July 2018.


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ocpdbamunna (Oct 7, 2018)

Thank you. Noted.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I just received a pre-invite for my EOI for VIC.

Date of Effect is on the 11th of Aug with 75 points W/O SS.

Pre-invite received on 5th Nov.

262111 - Database Administrator.

Will apply for for State Nomination on the 8th of Nov.

Hope others will also receive it soon..

All the best guys..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ocpdbamunna (Oct 7, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just received a pre-invite for my EOI for VIC.
> 
> ...




Congrats!!! Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

ocpdbamunna said:


> Congrats!!! Keep us posted on your progress.


Thanks.. Will certainly do..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> Thanks.. Will certainly do..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Hey Guys, 

Received ITA for Visa from Vic on the 14th of Jan..

Will be applying for Visa by the end of this month.


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ocpdbamunna (Oct 7, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Received ITA for Visa from Vic on the 14th of Jan..
> 
> ...



Congrats!!!


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

ocpdbamunna said:


> Congrats!!!


Thanks bro..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Shining (Sep 5, 2018)

*Vic Sponsership*



manu14143 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Received ITA for Visa from Vic on the 14th of Jan..
> 
> ...


Hi Manu,
I am getting also 75 points as a DBA W/O ss
just want to know, when you have applied for this vic state sponsership? approximately how long its taking to get an invite? 

Since my brother lives in Melbourne for last 18 years in Vic as a Australian citizen, do you think i will get any consideration?

your reply will be very much appreciated


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Ryan Shining said:


> Hi Manu,
> 
> I am getting also 75 points as a DBA W/O ss
> 
> ...


Hi Ryan,

I have applied on the 8th of Nov and received the ITA on the 14th of Jan 2019.

It takes less than 3 months.

It's purely dependent on your points and so, your brother's citizenship doesn't help at this stage.

But I guess it may help the CO in making a decision faster, once you apply for VISA.


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Shining (Sep 5, 2018)

*Vic Sponsership*



manu14143 said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> I have applied on the 8th of Nov and received the ITA on the 14th of Jan 2019.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Manu for your reply.

Another few questions.

Do We need to apply at the same time, in Skill Select & Vic Sponsorship ( Live in Victoria website ) ?

Other than acs skill assessment & PTE result, what documents we need to provide them at this stage?

Your Reply will be very much appreciated.

Thanks again.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Ryan Shining said:


> Thank you very much Manu for your reply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have not yet submitted your EOI, you will have to first do that in skillselect and wait until you receive an ITA for State nomination.

Only after receiving that should you be applying in liveinvictoria site..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Shining (Sep 5, 2018)

*Vic Sponsership*



manu14143 said:


> If you have not yet submitted your EOI, you will have to first do that in skillselect and wait until you receive an ITA for State nomination.
> 
> Only after receiving that should you be applying in liveinvictoria site..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


ok cool, Manu. Good information from you. Thanks

If i need anything i will ask you. Your help is always appreciated


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Ryan Shining said:


> ok cool, Manu. Good information from you. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> If i need anything i will ask you. Your help is always appreciated


Sure.. Anytime..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Hey Guys,

I've lodged my 190 visa yesterday.

Hopefully, it is a short journey...

Regards
Manu.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

manu14143 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I've lodged my 190 visa yesterday.
> 
> ...


Create a forum signature with your timeline and join us in the 190 thread 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...alia/1470644-190-visa-grant-lodge-2019-a.html


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Create a forum signature with your timeline and join us in the 190 thread
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...alia/1470644-190-visa-grant-lodge-2019-a.html



Hi There,

I've been a part of 190 group for sometime to understand the documentation and other processes.

Edited the signature with the timeline.

Thanks.


----------



## Ryan Shining (Sep 5, 2018)

*Best Wishes*



manu14143 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I've lodged my 190 visa yesterday.
> 
> ...


Best Of Luck, Manu. Hope you will get it soon.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Ryan Shining said:


> Best Of Luck, Manu. Hope you will get it soon.


Thanks Ryan..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## pleasehelpus (May 5, 2018)

Anyone has got an Invite in recent days. 

what is cut off for EOI and invite these days?


----------



## arcamillus (May 8, 2019)

Cut offs are at 85-80 points. Although for DBA’s any score above 75 should be good, but only very few have gotten invites from Sept 2018 as per immi tracker(precisely 2). There might be people who have not updated in immi tracker too, so having fingers crossed until July or August.


----------



## Ryan Shining (Sep 5, 2018)

*Reply*



manu14143 said:


> Thanks Ryan..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



Any Updates Manu? Hope its all good for you.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Ryan Shining said:


> Any Updates Manu? Hope its all good for you.


Applied for Visa on the 13th of Feb and still awaiting CO contact / grant.


----------



## Ryan Shining (Sep 5, 2018)

*reply*



manu14143 said:


> Applied for Visa on the 13th of Feb and still awaiting CO contact / grant.


Ohk, So sad to know that they are taking that long to process. I couldn't apply till now, since my PTE result not good enough.

Please update us, if you hear anything more.

Thanks for being in touch.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Ryan Shining said:


> Ohk, So sad to know that they are taking that long to process. I couldn't apply till now, since my PTE result not good enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ryan.

I am fine by the wait time as it is a queue and there are a more guys waiting for it, for a time longer than mine.

Just eager and a faint hope that I might get it a little faster than them..

Regards,
Manu

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Shining (Sep 5, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> Thanks Ryan.
> 
> I am fine by the wait time as it is a queue and there are a more guys waiting for it, for a time longer than mine.
> 
> ...


Hope for the best. You will get it definitely buddy.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Ryan Shining said:


> Hope for the best. You will get it definitely buddy.


Thanks Ryan for helping me in keeping my hopes high...

Cheers..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------

